# Health Alert - Syringomyelia found in Chi's



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is becoming a real problem in our breed. We all need to learn what this is and learn the signs/symptoms so we can be alert to it. It is often called the "neck scratching" disease as this can be one of the first symptoms.

An overview: (From Syringomyelia in dogs)
-----------------------------------------

Syringomyelia in dogs

Syringomyelia is a condition where a sac filled with fluid develops in the spinal cord of the dog. This can be due to several different reasons, where the most common one in dogs is a malformation of the Chiari I. In dogs suffering from this type of malformation, the occipital bone is underdeveloped and interferes with the circulation of spinal fluid. This causes fluid to accumulate in the cervical spinal cord of the dog. This is a congenital disease and small dogs are much more at risk than medium sized and big dog breeds. The Cavalier King Charles Spaniel is especially plagued by inherited Syringomyelia. If your dog develops Syringomyelia, it can become weak and start moving its limbs and torso in a clumsy fashion. It can also show signs of pain in the neck.

Symptoms of Syringomyelia in dogs

The main symptom of Syringomyelia in dogs is pain in the neck region and the dog can be sensitive to touch on one side of the neck, shoulder, ear and/or sternum. In many dogs, the pain will be worse during the night, in the morning when the dog gets up, and during really hot or really cold conditions. Some dogs will prefer to sleep with the head elevated.

Another common symptom of Syringomyelia in dogs is scratching on the ear, shoulder, neck or sternum – typically only on one side of the body. Sometimes the dog will scratch without ever making skin contact, and the dog can start scratching while moving.

In severe cases of Syringomyelia in dogs, the symptoms can include neurological signs such as weakness in the limbs (both fore and hindlimbs) and wobbliness when the dog walks. Seizures can occur, the dog can become deaf, and facial nerve paralysis is possible.

Young dogs with Syringomyelia sometimes suffer from scoliosis, i.e. a twisted spine.

Syringomyelia treatment for dogs

Several types of treatment are available for dogs diagnosed with Syringomyelia. The four basic options are surgery, medical pain control, drugs that reduce the production of cerebrospinal fluid formation, and Corticosteroids.

Surgical Syringomyelia treatment for dogs

The most common surgical procedure for dogs with Chiari malformations is suboccipital decompression. This procedure will remove the hypoplastic occipital bone, and sometimes also the cranial dorsal laminae, which causes decompression of the foramen magnum. This procedure can be made with or without a durotomy. Surgical treatment is normally only carried out on dogs with serious pain or worsening neurological signs, but it should on the other hand be performed as early as possible before any permanent damage has occurred. 

The results vary. It is possible for the problems to recur after several months or even years. In some dogs, repeated surgery will be required.

After surgery, the dog will normally be hospitalized until a combination of NSAIDs is enough to control the post-surgery pain. Many vets will for instance combine Rimadyl and Neurontin (active ingredient in Neurontin is Gabapentin).

Medical pain control

In mild cases of Syringomyelia in dogs, the pain can be controlled by administering non steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs) such as Rimadyl and Metacam. In more serious cases anticonvulsants may be necessary, such as gabapentin (not licensed for dogs in the United States). Opioids are also very effective pain killers. Methadone and Pethidine are two examples of opioids that can be administered orally.

CSF reducing drugs for dogs with Syringomyelia

Proton pump inhibitors such as Omeprazole will reduce the formation of cerebrospinal fluid, thereby decreasing the problems with Syringomyelia. Omeprazole are sold under several brand names, including Losec and Prilosec. Carbonic anhydrase inhibitors such as Acetazolamide are another alternative. Acetazolamide is sold under the name Diamox. A third option is Furosemide.
------------------------------------

More information and links at the link below that specifically pertain to our breed:

Syringomyelia and Chiari Malformation


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

thank you for that Tracy its something we should all watch out for


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for information, lets pray our chi's on here, or any ones chi's don't get this.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh Lord!! Finn scratches his neck and ear sometimes. Hopefully it's just normal dog scratching. egad i hate worrying.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I thought the same thing Paco scratches his neck and his ear often, but no differently than any other dog I've had. It's scary


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cheryl its not something you need to worry about, I know Finn's lines and he's fine lol.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info! Mine scratch themselves, but it seems like a normal dog thing so I will try not to worry.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

A little chi on our board had to be put to sleep due to this. 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/64278-mini-chi-so-very-ill.html


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know if that dog had syringomyelia or not. I just wondered out loud about it, since the seizure medication was not working. The poster said the 'dogs brain had swelled, and was not going to come out of it' or words to that effect. However, this was a great article. Thanks for posting it. Sue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

susan davis said:


> I don't know if that dog had syringomyelia or not. I just wondered out loud about it, since the seizure medication was not working. The poster said the 'dogs brain had swelled, and was not going to come out of it' or words to that effect. However, this was a great article. Thanks for posting it. Sue


Oh, I read it as you posted it could be syringomyelia and then she said that's what it was. Hopefully she'll come on and confirm if that's what it was or not. But irregardless this is a subject that all chi's owners should be aware of. Thanks for mentioning it Sue so we could all learn about it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, Thank you for posting this.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Great information! Thank you for sharing. A bit frightening as well.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

As of right now only one dog in the US has been confirmed as carrying it, that has English bloodlines...SUPPOSEDLY he has not been bred from...but right now pretty much all US dogs should be clean of it. IDK I have heard its far worse in England than we might think. I was considering importing a dog from there but its too much of a risk to worry about so I am not going to.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Mostly found in Cavalier Spaniels. In a special on Channel 11, one breeder over there, refused to stop breeding her male, even though he was suffering from it. Wow!!! There ought to be be standards that would make this breeder stop! Sue


----------

